# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wildeboer (Dordrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wildeboer

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Franssens en Wildeboer, Dordrecht

Adres: Steegoversloot 18, Dordrecht

Website: www.franssensenwildeboer.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wildeboer*

----------

